# es "o Estado" o "o estado"?



## Wernazuma

Como en español hay una diferencia en el uso de mayuscula entre "el estado de las cosas" y "los deberes del Estado", me pregunto si lo mismo es válido para el portugués. 

Gracias,
Wernazuma


----------



## Denis555

Sí, ¡es la misma cosa! 
Sim, é a mesma coisa!


----------



## Tomby

Prezado Denis555!
Tem total certeza da sua resposta? 
Eu não sou quem para refutar o que você afirmou porque sou um simples estudante de português, mas entendo que uma coisa é, por exemplo, "Os deveres do *Estado* em Portugal são..." e "o *estado *das coisas está muito deteriorado" ou também "o *estado* das coisas pode ser sólido, líquido ou gasoso".
Penso que se trata de contextos distintos.
Que opinam o senhor e o resto dos colegas?  
Boa Páscoa!


----------



## MariaTriana

¡Hola, Tombatossals! Creo que lo que Denis555 quiere decir es que sucede lo mismo en Portugués, o sea, que sí hay diferencia entre _estado_ y _Estado. _¡Feliz Pascua!  

Triana


----------



## Wernazuma

Mi portugués no alzanza como para hacer respuestas elaboradas, así que la haré en castellano.
Es que me parece que en castellano, los dos significados de "los estados sólido y líquido" y "el estado de las cosas" van con minúscula y sólo cuando se habla de la entidad/forma de organización social "Estado" se usa la mayúscula. Y en esta dirección iba mi pregunta.


----------



## Denis555

MariaTriana said:


> ¡Hola, Tombatossals! Creo que lo que Denis555 quiere decir es que sucede lo mismo en Portugués, o sea, que sí hay diferencia entre _estado_ y _Estado. _¡Feliz Pascua!
> 
> Triana


¡Eso, eso, eso! como diría el Chavo del ocho!
Isso, isso, isso! como diria o Chaves!

Es la misma cosa = sucede lo mismo
Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

Wernazuma said:


> Como en español hay una diferencia en el uso de mayuscula entre "el estado de las cosas" y "los deberes del Estado", me pregunto si lo mismo es válido para el portugués.


Bem, a ortografia em vigor em Portugal diz que se devem escrever com maiúsculas palavras como Estado, Pátria ou Nação quando se referem a conceitos gerais, mas hoje em dia as pessoas não levam esses fascismos muito a sério. 

Diria que no português contemporâneo é uma questão de estilo pessoal escrever _Estado_ com maiúscula quando tem sentido genérico. Só se a palavra se referir a um estado concreto, e fizer parte do nome desse estado, é que tem de vir em maiúscula: estado de Nova Iorque, mas Estados Unidos.


----------



## Vanda

Concordo com o que o Out disse: _Diria que no português contemporâneo é uma questão de estilo pessoal escrever Estado com maiúscula quando tem sentido genérico.._

Tenho visto _estado_ em textos de Relações Internacionais, assim com minúscula mesmo, referindo-se a países em geral.


----------



## Tomby

Não quero discordar com duas _*autoridades da lusofonia*_, como a Vanda e o Outsider, mas eu nunca me atreveria a escrever, por exemplo: "o *estado* de Ceará fica no Brasil", "quanto ao PIB o *estado* de Portugal teve um crescimento anual de...." "na *região autónoma* das Astúrias desceu o turismo...", etc. 
Julgo que são conceitos que se devem escrever com maiúsculas.

-----
*Maria Triana*: "_¡Hola, Tombatossals! Creo que lo que Denis555 quiere decir es que sucede lo mismo en Portugués, o sea, que sí hay diferencia entre estado y Estado. ¡Feliz Pascua! _ _. Triana_"

Tienes razón lo entendí al revés. ¿Estaré errado o herrado?


----------



## Vanda

Sim e não, TT. Estado referindo-se  a país com letra minúscula pode ser usado quando você se dirige a países em geral ou ao conjunto dos poderes políticos de uma nação; governo.

Ex.: o estado republicano,  o estado democrático ou
os estados totalitários (no caso: países totatitários)

estado - organismo político administrativo que, como nação soberana ou divisão territorial, ocupa um território determinado, é dirigido por governo próprio e se constitui pessoa jurídica de direito público, internacionalmente reconhecida. (Aurélio)


----------



## jazyk

> Não quero discordar com duas _*autoridades da lusofonia*_, como a Vanda e o Outsider, mas eu nunca me atreveria a escrever, por exemplo: "o *estado* de Ceará fica no Brasil", "quanto ao PIB o *estado* de Portugal teve um crescimento anual de...." "na *região autónoma* das Astúrias desceu o turismo...", etc.
> Julgo que são conceitos que se devem escrever com maiúsculas.


Concordo com o Tombatossals. Esta regra 



> Bem, a ortografia em vigor em Portugal diz que se devem escrever com maiúsculas palavras como Estado, Pátria ou Nação quando se referem a conceitos gerais


parece-me sensata e é assim que tenho escrito toda a minha vida.

Jazyk


----------



## Outsider

Como me disse uma vez um amigo, quando o estado começar a escrever "Cidadão" com maiúscula, eu faço o mesmo com "Estado".


----------



## Tomby

Outsider said:


> Como me disse uma vez um amigo, quando o estado começar a escrever "Cidadão" com maiúscula, eu faço o mesmo com "Estado".


Isto me lembra à seguinte frase, embora não tenham nada a ver: 
"*Al español, cuando lo tratan de usted, o lo han j... **o lo van a j...* (_anónimo_)


----------



## Caco.PE

Outsider said:


> Bem, a ortografia em vigor em Portugal diz que se devem escrever com maiúsculas palavras como Estado, Pátria ou Nação quando se referem a conceitos gerais, mas hoje em dia as pessoas não levam esses fascismos muito a sério.
> 
> Diria que no português contemporâneo é uma questão de estilo pessoal escrever _Estado_ com maiúscula quando tem sentido genérico. Só se a palavra se referir a um estado concreto, e fizer parte do nome desse estado, é que tem de vir em maiúscula: estado de Nova Iorque, mas Estados Unidos.




Tens razão em parte. aqui no Brazil. estado com maiúscula refere-se a entidade social organizada, especificamente como substantivo próprio  ex.: Estado de São Paulo, Estado de Pernambuco, mas quando nos referimos a todas as unidades federativas dizemos: o Brasil possui 26 estados e um distrito federal. Todas as outras grafias de estado são em minúsculas, exceto se iniciar frase: os estados da materia são seis: sólido, líquido, gasoso, plasma, condensado Boisen-Einstein e gás Fermiônico; no estado atual da situação econômica o Brasil pode entrar em recessão; levou um susto e ficou em estado catatônico, etc.

Bem, eu acho que é isso. 
Não sou perito em gramática, porém tenho lido um pouquinho na Internet (internete). E não estou adaptado, ainda, as novas regras gramaticais.
E por isso me deculpem só pretendo em contribuir.

Saudações

Caco Pernambuco


----------

